# How do I word this invitation?



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

DS turns 7 this week. I'd originally planned to have his birthday party this Sunday, the 16th. But we just got out of the hospital today- he's got pneumonia and I really think that this Sunday is way too soon to hold his party.

Of the 20 kids I invited, I got 2 "yes"es, 3 "no"s, and the rest haven't responded.

I plan to send out new invitations with the new date (Nov 30th) but I'm not sure exactly how to word it. I figure the people who said "yes" will get a phone call explaining the change of plans in addition to a new invitation, while the people who said "no" will just get a new invitation (as there's no risk of them showing up on the wrong date.)

If I get these invitations in tomorrow's mail, they'll probably all arrive before this Sunday. Is that enough notice for the "non responders" or should I call all of them anyway?

And how exactly should I word the new invitation? I want to convey that this has been rescheduled (as opposed to being a 2nd copy of the same invitation) but I want it to be upbeat and cheerful, not focusing on the fact that DS has just been hospitalized.

Ugh. Why does this have to happen the one year I'm actually organized enough to get his invitations out on time, party supplies ordered online, etc?


----------



## AAK (Aug 12, 2004)

I think it is plenty of time for the non-responders--after all, if they would have been polite enough to respond, you would call them directly. As far as the wording goes--I would have the front of the invited say RESCHEDULED! boldly rather than using a basic invitation. Or, print out postcard style invites with rescheduled across the top. Then, I would just give the new info. I wouldn't bother with the reason unless someone asked (except with the phone call people).

Amy


----------



## Kabes (May 17, 2004)

If it were me I would just call and/or email as many as I could. Other wise I would write You're invited to the (rescheduled - the b-day boy is no longer sick) birthday party!!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm planning to make my own invitations on the computer- as I did with the first batch. I still have plenty of envelopes left (bright yellow, sized to fit a piece of computer paper folded in half.) I was planning to take the invitation I already saved in a Word file and alter it.


----------



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm glad your DS is doing better! Sorry to hear you've been through this.

I have to say, after reading a recent post about how frequently people DON'T respond to invites, I am leaning towards the yes-you-need-to-call-them-all idea. I don't know, that's what I would do, but I'm sure that's the last thing you have time for right now. The way I see it, they are the ones who should have responded, so it is really your choice whether or not to call.

As for wording, I agree with the pp - a big RESCHEDULED on it is enough to draw people's attention to the new date.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

hmmm. i think i would write a letter rather than make a whole new invitation all over again as an information thing. even though if you made the original ones you have it saved. i would say it would save confusion. esp. since its the holiday weekend also.

and i would totally call just to make sure. everyone on the list.

awwww hope your son feels well enough to enjoy his birthday with family.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Eh. Making new invitations is no more work than typing up a letter- either way it's a Word file that I print out on my PC- and I still have to address all those envelopes.

I guess I'll get those invitations out ASAP (which may turn into tomorrow's mail at the rate we're moving here this morning) plus call everybody who either said yes or didn't respond yet. But first I should email the friend I spoke to last night (one of the "no responders" who now knows about the whole situation) and take her up on her offer of "almost every email address in the class."


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't think you need to send out a whole different set of invitations. Personally, I would just email everyone and specifically call those who said they would be coming.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Ah, no worries now. One of the "not yet responded" moms called me and, after explaining the whole situation, she offered to call the rest of the guest list. I'm still going to get the new invitations out but the pressure to inform everybody before Sunday is off.


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

Wait...WHAT?! Ruthla's at a loss for words?!


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meemee* 
hmmm. i think i would write a letter rather than make a whole new invitation all over again as an information thing. even though if you made the original ones you have it saved. i would say it would save confusion. esp. since its the holiday weekend also.

and i would totally call just to make sure. everyone on the list.

ditto all of this. It seems like you would have to let everyone know, even those that have not rsvp'd at this point, just in case there are some that don't rsvp and plan to just show up on the first party date that was set.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aliviasmom* 
Wait...WHAT?! Ruthla's at a loss for words?!



















Glad your ds is doing better!


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Ah, no worries now. One of the "not yet responded" moms called me and, after explaining the whole situation, she offered to call the rest of the guest list. I'm still going to get the new invitations out but the pressure to inform everybody before Sunday is off.

What a nice thing for her to do.









I'm glad you got it sorted, and hope your ds feels better soon - and enjoys his party!


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Ah, no worries now. One of the "not yet responded" moms called me and, after explaining the whole situation, she offered to call the rest of the guest list. I'm still going to get the new invitations out but the pressure to inform everybody before Sunday is off.

I hope she's more reliable about making phone calls than she is about promptly responding.

And if you do send out an invite, I think now that everyone will know, just saying "the rescheduled party" on the invite is fine. Before I might have said "rescheduled due to illness."

Glad to hear your ds is home and getting better.


----------

